# show full description



## jeffw_00 (Sep 19, 2000)

In the program description screen, the program description is often slightly truncated, you have to press the info button (2nd from top right on remote) to get the entire description.

For the original Tivo, this made sense, because giving more room to the program description would have taken away room from the bottom part of the screen, where all 5 possible options were listed.

Now, in 2009, there are more than 5 options. The top 4 are listed and the 5th is "more options". How about moving option 4 into the "more options" menu and creating one more line so that I can see the complete program description. Descriptions seem to be getting longer and I'm having to go to a 2nd screen for every program.

/j


----------



## stevewjackson (Nov 2, 2007)

jeffw_00 said:


> In the program description screen, the program description is often slightly truncated, you have to press the info button (2nd from top right on remote) to get the entire description.
> 
> For the original Tivo, this made sense, because giving more room to the program description would have taken away room from the bottom part of the screen, where all 5 possible options were listed.
> 
> ...


I'm inclined to agree, but the problem goes even further than that. To begin with, I occasionally peruse the Guide and find that it too often has insufficient space for the entire description. The only solution is to move to the right and select it, then go into the Season Pass and Other Options thing and *then* use the Info button. Then there's the new TiVo Search feature, which doesn't even show many details about the current program being watched, and that's nearly always when I visit it by using the "More Info" item from the pause.

It would certainly be nice to make better use of the screen real estate.


----------

